# kane n lynch save game



## xbonez (Feb 1, 2008)

hi guys...i'm playing kane n lynch and i need to reinstall my OS...before that i wanna back up my save game file, but i can't seem to find it anywhere...cud u pls help me locate it


----------



## Harvik780 (Feb 1, 2008)

It would be difficult to find the save game since its based on "Games For Windows" and uses windows live based user account to store the save games.Same was the case for Gears Of War.The save games even if backed up didn't work.But i might be wrong.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2008)

but i used to never sign in to the windows live user account


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 2, 2008)

I have completed the game & uninstalled it a few weeks back.I could not locate it's save directory for some odd reason.Though I clicked on NO while for removed saved games option while uninstalling.So perhaps they might still be on my HDD.If anyone can trace the save game directory then let me know.I'll check it & see if I can upload it.Gears of War save points are still safe in my saved folder but like Harvy mentioned they might not work due to 'Games of Windows' profile association.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2008)

darn! i can't find it too....i finally formatted my sys...i don't wanna restart the entire game all over again so i'd like a save game file


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Feb 2, 2008)

Which level were you on before you formatted?


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2008)

don't remember the name....it was just after kane n lynch escape from retomoto tower....the level was where u have to take out a tank...its like a civil war is gng on


----------



## entrana (Feb 2, 2008)

dude its a small game just play again retomoto part aint even far


----------



## xbonez (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah, gonna do that now


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 22, 2008)

Reviving an ancient thread  Well, I found this via Google 

Anyways, me too formatting my Windows drive. Can anyone tell me where the hell is the save game for it ?


----------

